# Poli's Countdown!



## Crossroads Boers

SOO EXCITED! Poli now has less than 2 weeks to go. She's on day 137. :leap: We can hardly wait! She has been having some discharge on and off every day already, and seems to grow a little bigger each time I look at her.  

What % chance would you all say for her having twins? I don't really doubt it, but what do you think? 

Countdown with me!! THIRTEEN days! :leap: I'll try to post pics every day so you all can watch her progress.


----------



## nancy d

Yeehaw! Im bettin on trips.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wow.  I see her every day, so I guess I'm just used to her!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Whoo hoo!!!!! Sooo excited! 13 dayssss!!!!! My vote is twins! Cant wait cant wait!


----------



## 8566

Twins Does ..... tee hee
:leap:


----------



## bayouboergoats

*TWELVE MORE DAYS!!!!!*



*Sending lots of*

:kidred::kidred:

*thoughts her way!!!*


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks all!



bayouboergoats said:


> *TWELVE MORE DAYS!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Sending lots of*
> 
> :kidred::kidred:
> 
> *thoughts her way!!!*


Hey, you got to say it before I did! Oh well, I guess you can be just as excited as we are too! Yep* twelve days*!!  I'll try to get some pictures later when it warms up. Oh and FYI, it is below freezing at the moment and there is frost everywhere.  I'll be watchin for new pics of Chanel!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Woo hoo, can't wait. I'd say twins, but you never know.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep twins


----------



## NyGoatMom

:leap: :leap: :leap: So exciting!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I just put new pictures on Poli, Star, Cosmo and Addy's thread.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Eleven days!!! 

Where did Poli go??? ( you can see her little hooves)


----------



## bayouboergoats

hahaha love it!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Crossroads Boers said:


> Eleven days!!!
> 
> Where did Poli go??? ( you can see her little hooves)


That's funny, she's hiding telling you 'nope no more pics for you" :laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Haha, yes indeed! She is!! It was frustrating. Come on Poli I want more pics of your rear end!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are today's pictures! It seems like Poli is bigger every time I look at her!  Can't wait to see those kids!!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Perdy Girl! I am pretty sure kid_*s*_ is right! There has to be more than one in there!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

So exciting!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Ten days!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

bayouboergoats said:


> Perdy Girl! I am pretty sure kid_*s*_ is right! There has to be more than one in there!


Well, there better be! Otherwise she'll have one that is half grown!!! :slapfloor:


----------



## clearwtrbeach

woo hoo, 10 days. I do think she is getting bigger each day.


----------



## bayouboergoats

See we are all just as excited as you I didnt beat you to it today it was _clearwtrbeach _this time!

*10 more dayssss!!!!!!!!!! Whoo hoo!!!! *



now where is our pic of the 10th day??/ lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

bayouboergoats said:


> See we are all just as excited as you I didnt beat you to it today it was _clearwtrbeach _this time!
> 
> *10 more dayssss!!!!!!!!!! Whoo hoo!!!! *
> 
> now where is our pic of the 10th day??/ lol


No she didn't!! I said it on page 2!!  I'll get pics in a little while..


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Ten days!!


Dang it! I missed that post!!! Oh well I am excited!!!! Can't help my self!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Pics from 11:00am!


----------



## bayouboergoats

AHHHHH so excited! Look at that udder!!!! GEtting bigger!!!!

Do you have a barn cam??? We I speak for everyone here on this (I beleive) We would all loveeee to watch the birth!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Her udder did look bigger today. So exciting!!  

No. I'm afraid we don't have a barn camera.  We'll keep you all UTD though as she and the others are kidding.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Her udder did look bigger today. So exciting!!
> 
> No. I'm afraid we don't have a barn camera.  We'll keep you all UTD though as she and the others are kidding.


*I see the difference in the udder from the last pic you posted of it!!*!!

Darn oh well pics are great too!!! I am so excited! And these are not even my goats! lol
I think it has alot to do with the fact that I have no idea when Chanel is due and you know when yours are due so keeping up with your girls keeps my mind off of her NEVER going to kid!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well, I'm glad this helps you pass the time!! I know exactly how you feel as every year other than this one, we had no clue when a few does were due! Don't worry, Chanel will go eventually!


----------



## bayouboergoats

My DH tels me everyday dont worry she is closer today than she has ever been..lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

NINE DAYS!!!! Hehe I win.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Lol I almost posted at my 4 am check but figured I should let you post about your own goat!

*9 DAYS!!!!! *

I am posting in pink so hopefully Miss Poli will get the memo to give you some twin doelings!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

victoria what are you doing up so early?  The count down.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Haha. I usually get up about 6:00. Mental alarm I can't turn off!! 

No no, please do post first! That makes it fun.  Of course, you'll probably always get here first while waiting for Chanel! Gotta love those early morning checks.  Especially when they look at you like "wow, what are you doing up so early?? I'm going back to sleep!" 

Roll your eyes and stumble back to bed!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

haha. my eyes pop open as soon as there's light, summer kills me. lol.


----------



## bayouboergoats

*8 days!!!!!*


Whoo hoo! Getting soooo close!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

*yaaaaay!!! *


----------



## clearwtrbeach

no fair bayou you're on east coast time,


----------



## bayouboergoats

Hee hee! Sorry


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hahaha!


----------



## bayouboergoats

okay I have been waiting all day! Where is the day 8 pic?? Can't miss a day yet what if she has changed? how will we see it!?!


----------



## nancy d

Bayou you been waiting all day cause you ahead of us. That means your pregos should be ahead as well right?


----------



## bayouboergoats

Lmao! I sure wish thats what it meant! Haha whats the time difference its 530pm here


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I'm on pacific standard time, same as crossroads.


----------



## bayouboergoats

ahhh Central here...sorry I will try to remember that when I am posting!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

sure  that's why you beat me in the morning


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh goodness. I'm SOOOO LATE! SORRY Bayou!! BTW, it is barely 5:00pm here!!

Here are the terribly late pics.  Boy... she sure has changes since yesterday... right? Hehe.

I'm reminded of the line in_ Courageous_ " I have a life, man"


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Look at that pretty udder. Good job Poli. Very nice.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

What in the world does lmao stand for???


----------



## nancy d

"laughing my arse off"


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Ohhhhh.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Oh yes I see the changes!!!
Her udder looks bigger to me! 
Does she have some discharge? Maybe its tee tee :shrug: 
She look really loose one her lady parts too in the pic
She is sooo darn cute! Any chance I can schedule a pickup and have her delivered to me? 
I am sure she would love my hot weather!! 
LoL just joking but maybe a doeling out of her one day ( if you sell any)


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yep, she has been having a little discharge each day.  

Well, if we ever do sell her, someone local wants her... and if she has a doeling this year we'll keep it... and if she has two, Lil'bleats in CO will probably want it! This December she'll be kidding bred to Rich. Can't wait for that!  

If she has a doe, we are going to name her Liberty Belle. If she has two, the other will be Centennial Belle! Poli's sister's name is Liberty, so I thought I'd go with something a little different, but still with Liberty. I have no clue what to name a Poli buck. "Justice For All"? Any ideas? Poli's full name is FTHLS Political Justice. SHE BETTER NOT HAVE TWO BUCKS!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> . SHE BETTER NOT HAVE TWO BUCKS!!


You done gone and jinxed yourself now! LoL just joking


----------



## 8566

haha .... no jinx allowed. I always wondered what LMAO meant too. 

I've been learning as much as possible about meat goats and showing them my brain is on override. So hoping for 2 girls! I was thinking she looks a tad thinner cuz the babies are dropping.

And ..... love that udder 

Go Poli / I love this thread / It's fun


----------



## clearwtrbeach

LMAO too funny those who don't know probably don't have teens  that's how I found out. 
She's getting so big, I didn't think she could get any bigger!! Thinking two pinks and a boy for you


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh no! What have I done!!  

Good for you Elizabeth! Raising and showing Boers is SO MUCH FUN and I know you'll really enjoy it.  

Bucks names.. Bayou.. Nancy... somebody.. please??


----------



## clearwtrbeach

hmm have to think of boy names in the morning, brain is done for the day.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Tracy!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Good Morning!!!!

It's Feb the 13th!!! 



I won't say how many days are left....but Poli could go at anytime now!!!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooooo excited!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Well, well, what's the word ?!


----------



## NyGoatMom

OOOooooooo....watchin'!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooooo excited!!!


you have to be over the top excited because she is not mine and I just can not wait!!!! Soooo excited!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well, she's hardly uncomfortable. I sort of wish she was, she'd seem closer! I watched her yesterday for a while in the barn thinking "she's gotta be super uncomfortable, she's HUGE!". Come on Poli grunt or moan.. grind your teeth.. something!! I guess it is good that she isn't miserable. Yet. She doesn't seem to even know anything is different! I did see her take 5 tries at sitting like a dog&#8230; and never succeeding. 

Okay here's the story. We had her in with a paint buck out of "Cat in the Hat" and an ABGA Nat. champ mom. Poli and the others were in with him for two months. Okay great she's bred to this awesome paint buck, or that's what we hoped.  Several weeks later, she came in heat. So we put her in with Teflon. He did his thing we wrote down her due date( the 20th) but kept Teflon in with her of course. 5 days later, Poli came in heat again ( or so it seemed.. all the usual signs) and Teflon got all excited again and bred her again. Her due date from there would be the 25th. Soooo all that to say, I REALLY hope she is due the 20th, but I don't think she'll go sooner than the 18th because she wasn't in with Teflon sooner than that.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Ok early birds, I was up since 330 but trying to stay in bed and get some sleep. I hate not knowing for sure on the dates! Arg. I have the one doe on 02/25 or 03/25. She has to go on 02/25- she's had an udder since around jan 20 and some white discharge- but you just never know


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh wow. You were up early!! Ya, the udder is the best thing to go by... Addy is due 3/15 and has had a noticeable udder since 1/15.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Well, she's hardly uncomfortable. I sort of wish she was, she'd seem closer! I watched her yesterday for a while in the barn thinking "she's gotta be super uncomfortable, she's HUGE!". Come on Poli grunt or moan.. grind your teeth.. something!! I guess it is good that she isn't miserable. Yet. She doesn't seem to even know anything is different!
> 
> *Be thankful she isn't miserable yet! Chanel is crazy miserable grunts moans whines,lets out a few hollers and anything else you can think of! it is quite annoying because I keep thinking she is ready then.....NOTHING!!! It drives me crazy!*
> 
> I did see her take 5 tries at sitting like a dog&#8230; and never succeeding.
> 
> *hey that's a sign!!!!!*
> 
> Okay here's the story. We had her in with a paint buck out of "Cat in the Hat" and an ABGA Nat. champ mom. Poli and the others were in with him for two months. Okay great she's bred to this awesome paint buck, or that's what we hoped.  Several weeks later, she came in heat. So we put her in with Teflon. He did his thing we wrote down her due date( the 20th) but kept Teflon in with her of course. 5 days later, Poli came in heat again ( or so it seemed.. all the usual signs) and Teflon got all excited again and bred her again. Her due date from there would be the 25th. Soooo all that to say, I REALLY hope she is due the 20th, but I don't think she'll go sooner than the 18th because she wasn't in with Teflon sooner than that.


*I have a doe who was a FF lasy year and I wrote down the date she bred( it was a very good Bred too. She hunched and the buck fell over afterwords. They did the deed off and on the whole day like that.....then 7 days later she was back in heat or at least showing signs of it but from when she had kids it had to be the first date because the dates just wouldn't match up with the last breeding (if this makes sense to you) So i will be keeping my fingers crossed that she goes on or before the 20th!!!*

*oh and FYI is she makes me wait till the 25th I think i will pull out all my hair!?!?!*


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That's very encouraging!! So hopefully her due date really is the 20th.  It was hilarious watching and listening to the girls this morning. Pretty much all of them( ESPECIALLY the doe due in 6 weeks!!) were moaning and groaning and grunting sooo loud. Except Poli.... Poor Star seems more miserable than Cosmo!! 

Hopefully I can get pics up today. We are planning on being gone all afternoon, so it will either be this am or after 5pm.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So exciting.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Ahhh love it! Hers getting big!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

*6 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh and Happy Valentine's Day!! Here's a vid from last year...


----------



## bayouboergoats

*6 DAYSSSSSS!!!!!! WHOOO HOO!!!!*

*Happy Valentine's to you and all the girls!*


The video did not help at all just makes me even more ready for someone to pop! =)


----------



## HoosierShadow

She is such a gorgeous doe. I have to laugh at her expressions though! The one where she's looking back it's as if she's saying 'really?'
And that last one... 'Are you trying to embarrass me? I know I'm wide, do you have to rub it in?' haha


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Amber!! My sister and I wished the girls a Happy Valentine's Day.  The bucks wouldn't care... Lol

Thanks Candice! Yep, that is exactly what she is saying. Hahaha. Poor little Poli. You are good at reading her thoughts!!  

"oh the weather outside is frightful" so pictures are a definite maybe... We should be able to get a good video tomorrow when we clean out the barn though( the girls always follow us out to the pile and that is the most they move for weeks!!) , so that will make up for it if we miss pics today. Right??  

The girls have been getting spoiled these last few days. We discovered some old-ish apples that our neighbor didn't want, and Ruby, Sparkle, Addy and Cosmo LOOOVE them!! Poli tried one this morning and seemd to think it was okay, and Star snorted at it like "YUCK!! What is THAT?!" Then we took some apples to the horses and they took one bite, spit it out, shook their heads and walked away. Very spoiled horses I guess. They can't have slightly bruised/old apples. Lol. The goats sure like them though!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

I guess it will be okay to skip one day of pics but just give me some extras tomorrow...and a video would reallyyyy make up for it! 

My goats will not eat anything that is "wet" the only thing I have ever gotten them to eat that was just a little wet would be a banana peel and thats was just a coincidence because I had one in my hand that I ate and Chanel stole it from me!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are some pictures. It stopped raining! Yeah! And the forecast looks good for Poli's kidding too.  Poor Poli is getting so big!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Ahhh I love pics! Her belly looks to be dropping some??? Maybe????

Cant wait till she pops them out!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Tell me about it... Haha. I can't wait either( in case you didn't know that!!!! ) lol 

SOOO EXCITED!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh and yes, she looks to be dropping a little... maybe.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh wow are they adorable , thank you so much for sharing 
the video with us 

Is it just me ( probably ) , does the first baby in the video have a
heart on its back ? Seriously , the red mark on its back looks
like a heart in the video , lolol

Love all the babies , so cute ! I also love how the mother called after and followed her baby into the barn !!

And she lifted her leg to let it nurse , so so sweet !!
I havent the pleasure of having any babies born here , so this is all
just amazing to me , I really love watching this video 

Thanks again , all your goats are gorgeous !


----------



## Crossroads Boers

You're very welcome Laura!! Yes, Jewel does have a heart on her back!! It was adorable.  And yes, Addy is a TERRIFIC mother!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

*5 DAYSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!* 



*This message is for Miss Poli:*

Okay girl....we are ALL ready for your babies now. So why don't you be nice and go ahead and give them to us! After the day I had yesterday I do not want to wait any longer. It will cheer me up if I get to see your cute little _doelings_ today!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

FIVE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!! 

I will tell Poli what you wrote.  We are starting to watch her a little more. She has been seeming a little more aloof and doesn't come up to say hi as much anymore. Probably because it is getting hard to walk!! We were sitting watching all the moaning goats last night...  and Poli promptly sat down like she does it all the time and looked at us like "what?". We just started laughing. Poor little Poli is such a cutie. She also had a lot of discharge last night and her udder finally seemed to make a bigger change in filling. 

We should have a new video later today, so be watching for it!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Can't wait I will be home all day today preparing everyone for when I will be gone all day tomorrow so I will be watching for the video!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

The new video has been made and I am just waiting for it to load. It should be ready in the next hour.  

Poli is FINALLY acting uncomfortable!! As you'll see in the video, she moans and groans all the time now. Her udder seems quite a bit bigger now too. It will be fun to hear what you all think... as I see her every day.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I just posted the video in the " VERY Pregnant Boer Does Part THREE! " thread.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

4 days! Can't wait!!  I hope she has them Tuesday... My sister has to be in town Wednesday( her due date) afternooon, and I'd hate for her to miss it, and it would be no fun without her!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

The weather finally cleared up for a couple minutes, so I was able to take some pics.  Poli has had a good amount of yellowish/whiteish discharge off and on today, but other than that nothing is really different. She had a 3" strand at one point.


----------



## lansterlou

Wow looks nice there! We have 3-4ft of snow here! If you don't mind if I ask, what state are you located in? Oh and Poli is adorable, I hope she has healthy happy kids!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thank you!! 

We are in Washington state. The SW part of WA.  It rains an awful lot, but not as much snow, so that is nice!


----------



## lansterlou

Ya I bet it's nice not having snow! Rain can get kind of sickening after awhile to! We once kidded
When it was -30 out! Those poor babies, but lots of heatlamps and straw made it okay! Is this Poli's first kid?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wow! 30 below! I can't imagine having kids born in that cold! Yes, we get very tired of the constant rain over here, but at least the grass is nice and green and lush because of it! 

Yes, this Poli's first kidding.


----------



## Trickyroo

Ahhh , there's my Poli , that huggable sweetheart 
Im just as excited to see what she gives you !!


----------



## peggy

Ooooh, can't wait to see what she has. She is such a pretty girl and big!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Come on Poli! I keep checking to see if she's giving up the kids yet! She needs to hurry up already lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!!  We love her so much! 

Hopefully she will give us two beautiful paint does.  And hopefully she has them Tuesday!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

4 DAYSSS!!!!! 

It is very close now!!!!
I am sending labor vibes your way so she will have them when your sister is there so she gets to see too!


----------



## Trickyroo

Fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Crossroads Boers

bayouboergoats said:


> 4 DAYSSS!!!!!
> 
> It is very close now!!!!
> I am sending labor vibes your way so she will have them when your sister is there so she gets to see too!


THANKS!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

*tap,tap,tap*......c'mon girl!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Haha. Let's skip a day and say *2 days*... Because she's gonna have them on Tuesday.. Right??


----------



## clearwtrbeach

If we count 145 maybe we can say today


----------



## 8566

YIKES!
You and your family have your hands full.

And to think we could of been watching/seeing pics/videos of Poli and your sister.... lol.

Poli and your sister are going to have to have a talkin about who goes first. Sure hope it's not at the same time. 

I was secretly wishing for Thursday since that's my BDay / Shhh it's a secret!

K - waitin for Poli and Sister updates (pics / wink wink) ... I'm headed to the barn for the day to clean poop.


----------



## boyd59

I can't wait to see these babies!!


----------



## nancy d

Trickyroo said:


> Ahhh , there's my Poli , that huggable sweetheart
> Im just as excited to see what she gives you !!


Ha! I bet you couldnt get your arms around her.

Come on Poli, everybody's waitin & cheering for you & your herdmates.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Haha. Let's skip a day and say *2 days*... Because she's gonna have them on Tuesday.. Right??


Sure let's skip some days!!!

2 DAYS MISS POLI SPIT THEM OUT NOW!!!!! NO ONE WANTS TO WAIT ON YOU ANYMORE!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hahaha Nancy. I can barely touch my two longest fingers around her middle!!  

We just got home and I haven't checked on Poli. Her udder better start filling quick or we aren't going to get those Tuesday kids!!! It felt a little fuller this morning... maybe?? 

Maybe she'll wait until Thursday for ya Elizabeth! Happy almost B-day!! My sister actually isn't pregnant, if that's what you meant?? It's Poli's due date on Wednesday, and that's the day my sister needs to be in town!!  I guess I wrote it kind of confusingly!!  My sister and I are in the Boers together and we share them all. So we'd both hate for her not to be there! 

Okay, Poli. Everybody is excited and waiting.... I wake up every morning so excited.  Can't wait!! Star and Cosmo are not that far from kidding either!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

" Does this pose make me look.. round??" 

Her tail head changed a little... It is REALLY loose. But nothing else is new... Poli seems especially huge today.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Oh wow! She does look pretty round today! 

I am just too darn excited about this girl......I can not wait until the day I log on and you have posted
THEY ARE HERE THEY ARE HERE!!!!!! POLI HAD TWIN PAINT DOES!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

HOORAY FOR POLI 
Congrats !!!!!
Hope all are well , can wait to see pictures when everyone is 
settled


----------



## 8566

ahhhh .... I get so confused sometimes ..... lol. 

I love Poli's expressions today. Put a big ole smile on my face. 

Psst .... now I think it's Laura's turn / teehee


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Ok migraine is over, I"m baaaack, arg still no babies. Alright Poli time to start jogging around the pasture, oh that's right poor baby can barely waddle. Time to give her belly massage.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Glad you're back Tracy!! Yep, Poli can barely walk.  Poor girl. 

Sorry Laura, Poli hasn't kidded yet! Amber is just as excited as I am and was saying she can't wait until I post and say she had her paint does!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh mother of pearl , I read Amber's last post and i thought
Poli had her babies :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::hammer::hammer::hammer:
Oh man , I crack myself up sometimes :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

Well , like it can happen , cant it , she CAN have 
twin paint does , right :shrug:

Oh , what ya gonna do when they come for you


----------



## bayouboergoats

Come on Poli!!!!! Please let your momma be able to tell us you had them today!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Yes please , no more waiting around Miss Beautiful Poli


----------



## Crossroads Boers

ANY DAYYYYY!! :clap::clap: COME ON POLI!!! Spit em out for your adoring crowd!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Come on Poli , give your Momma some paint does 
I'm on pins and needles here and she's not even my girl , lolol
I can only imagine how I will feel when it's my girl who is do anyday !!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

well? how are we doing?


----------



## bayouboergoats

Agreed! What is the daily update??? Hope fully fingers crossed you have not given the update because you are out there loving on some pretty paint doelings!!! 

Come on poli you can do it girl!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Alright Poli , nobody is looking , everybody left , you can let them
out now....nobody here but us .....:idea: :chick:


----------



## Trickyroo

:chick::chick::chick:


----------



## bayouboergoats

onder:


----------



## StarMFarm

No news is good news right? ! Lol


----------



## bayouboergoats

StarMFarm said:


> No news is good news right? ! Lol


*I sure hope sooo!!!!!*

_Crossroads_ please update us before we all jump to the conclusion that she had them!!!!!

Ahhhh the suspense is killing me!!!!! :worried:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

So sorry for the delay.  We had a busy morning livin life.  No kids yet. Her udder is definitely fuller. Her tailhead is really loose but ligs still feelable. She looks a little more dropped too...


----------



## StarMFarm

Well darn. Was hoping to see some cute baby pics today


----------



## Trickyroo

:chick::chick::chick::GAAH:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She has a minimum of 12 hours before kidding I think. Her udder still needs to fill...   

Has anyone had experience with does kidding BEFORE their due date? It seems like all I ever see is does kidding several days after they're due! Of course, I don't know how accurate that persons kidding date was in the first place. What if Poli waits??? I'll go crazy! This is the first time in our 7 years of breeding that we have had a FOR SURE due date on our does, so I can't compare with our years of breeding... Is it likely for her to have them early with twins?? I am so worried that she is going to wait several days after...


----------



## nancy d

142 is the earliest here & as long as about 160. Cant remember how many. The usual is trips for us.
Poli just cant get any bigger, she just cant! But wait; she already has!


----------



## StarMFarm

Same here. Our earliest was 142 days, but it was a single birth and the baby was huge! So it was good she went on the early side


----------



## clearwtrbeach

My does sister and mother usually kid about 145 days- ND's though and carrying triplets to quads.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well darn...too bad I was hoping she would go earlier than the 20th or 25th...

And shame on your for trying to have a life and not giving us updates!!! Lol lol


----------



## 8566

I just think FF are a mess to deal with. It's like they resist to the whole process and swear they aren't pregos..... lol. Teenagers 

On my Nigies: my FF's are always a challenge. Seems with most their ligs come and go within hours and my only indicator is the udder but then that could be a 48hr span. I've been known to camp out at the barn for ~2 weeks waiting on them because I sure don't want to miss helping them out if needed. Had one FF running around the stall scared about what was coming out of her butt. It was like muttin bustin trying to catch her and the kids. haha So far she's been the worse case. And to think she's to kid again in a few weeks. 

Poli .... poop those girls out!


----------



## nancy d

I spent two nights in barn a few weeks ago with experienced doe. Every time I tried to leave she would grunt like she was ready.
Since nobody lets me feel for ligs I just watch for "broken" tail. Or the sound of a newborn.
Came home last month it was dark & raining; almost everybody was standing out in it; LGDs were busy tending to doe & newborns & keeping everyone else away.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Awww.  That's sweet Nancy! 

I sure hope Poli doesn't wait... She's on day 148 today.  She better not wait till 160!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Have you felt Polis babies lately?? 

I was just curious where you feel them at Chanel's used to be in front of her udder but today I am having to feel directly underneath the udder to feel them kicking


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Uhhhh... no. I don't have to feel! I can SEE them almost every time I'm out there!! It is usually either right in front of her hind leg up high enough to see, or directly under her closer to her belly button... when she is sitting down!! Haha. Poor Poli.  

This morning while I was brushing some hay off Poli's back, I noticed a big head or something right in the soft spot (below her loin)on her right side . As soon as I pushed on it, it moved away. It was cute to feel though! How can I be so close to her kids... and feel them... but can't see them! Come on Poli PLEASE pretty please start filling that udder.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Awww I have defiantly not had that happen with Chanel... I am jealous! How cool would that be to feel a head! All I am feeling is knees or feet! lol


----------



## bayouboergoats

That MUST mean they are in te birth canal ready to go!!!!




Come on Poli pushhhjjjh


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well, we certainly aren't to pushing time yet!! She needs to go into labor first!!  

Here are pictures from a few minutes ago. I don't think I am going to get my Tuesday kids after all. Sniffle sniffle.


----------



## nancy d

The day's not over Poli.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Sigh...


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Wow she's enormous. Good luck to you all!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Okay she looks even bigger today I think.....

Well if she wont have them Tuesday then lets all say prayers for her to hold off untill sister gets home!


----------



## 8566

nancy d said:


> The day's not over Poli.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Wow she's enormous. Good luck to you all!


Thanks!! 

Yep, I'm sort of hoping she'll wait until Thursday at this point. Wednesday morning would work fine though too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Okay Poli... we're ready when you are!!  As long as it isn't tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## Trickyroo

Now you've done it !! Guess when she will have her kids ?
Whoopsie !


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Whoops... Uh Poli, you can have them tomorrow afternoon! NO OTHER TIME! And especially not today!! That would be awful and NOBODY wants you to kid today!!! 

Nobody even cares about you kidding anymore. They all got bored and all they want to do is watch Cosmo pop... (hehe) 

Did I fix the mistake??


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , Cosmo's got it going on !!
I'm so excited to see what she has !!
But , I have so many errands to run today im not sure if I will
have the time to check in on her !!! 
I just know I'll miss everything


----------



## 8566

Go Poli Go Poli ......
How's the udder lookin today?


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I will be checking frequently between chores.  Hubby just ignores me now doesn't want to hear about other peoples goats popping- even though I told him I'm living vicariously through them.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well how is she today?? Any udder boom?? How are those ligs???


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well...nothing is really new.  Her udder is exactly the same, and her ligs are hard as ever... It is not lookin' like she will kid today at this point. It looks more likely that she will kid tomorrow or Thursday.... or later. :GAAH::GAAH:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol....this darn goat is gonna kill us all!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Well...nothing is really new.  Her udder is exactly the same, and her ligs are hard as ever... It is not lookin' like she will kid today at this point. It looks more likely that she will kid tomorrow or Thursday.... or later. :GAAH::GAAH:


PLEASE MISS POLI NOT LATER!!!!

it can be tomorrow, but for sure not later than that! Give them to us already


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Tell me about it... :tear: I WANT THEM NOW!!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Love the new sig pic

I think we are all ready for babies at this point...lol... I changed mine this morning too added a pic of one of the little does from last year!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Oh and I was looking at your website at *Sparkle'n Diamonds* (love her)
it says she will be for sale after weaning so just for fun I put in my city to your city on google maps....we are 2,479 miles away from each other...I could get to you in 36 hours if I drove straight without stops!!!! Ughh Darn my luck find some I really like and too far away...wonder how much it would cost to have her shipped....lol the things we do for GOATS!


----------



## 8566

I have shipped a lot of goats. Well worth it I think.
If you can go major airport to major airport that really helps and is typically a direct flight.

Could you drive up to San Antonio? That's a larger airport. 
Or is Houston closer to you?

Have no idea about the WA side .... lol. Probably shouldn't stick my nose into places not wanted .....


----------



## bayouboergoats

LilBleatsFarm said:


> I have shipped a lot of goats. Well worth it I think.
> If you can go major airport to major airport that really helps and is typically a direct flight.
> 
> Could you drive up to San Antonio? That's a larger airport.
> Or is Houston closer to you?
> 
> Have no idea about the WA side .... lol. Probably shouldn't stick my nose into places not wanted .....


Houston would for sure be closer it is only about 2 or 2 1/2 hours from me

something to think about to calculate on cost for her plus shipping


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wow.. I go into town for a few hours and... Hehe.  

Thanks! That is Diamonds, her red sister Ruby ( Cosmo's!) and Jewel ( Addy's!) from last year!! They sure were cute together! I love your new sig pic too!! Very pretty.  

The best airport around here is the Portland airport in OR. It is about 2 hours from here, but if we ever did ship, that's where we'd go.  

We have two people here is WA who already want Diamond. Sorry.  Neither of them have comitted since it is still many months until she can go, that's why I don't have her as sold yet. She is a pretty doe, she just didn't quite cut it for the keepers.  

Nothing really new with Poli. Her udder seems bigger, but doesn't feel much different. Her ligs are the softest I have ever felt them before, but still there. She hasn't dropped either... other than that she is lookin close :hair::GAAHhahaha).


----------



## 8566

haha ... yea you can't leave us alone anymore.

Poli looks pretty happy today. Do I see a little jog goin on.

I'm whispering Thursday in her ear.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Haha .  

Yes, I thought she seemed really bright and happy too.  Yep she is jogging after the grain... well, sort of jogging. More walking really fast! 

I hope she goes Thursday for you Elizabeth!! It better not be later though!!!!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

She sure does look HUGE today!

Maybe the babies are about to start positioning themselves so they are just poking out farther for now..

Come on POLI give them up already!



I am telling this to poli because I have had this conversation with Chanel and it does not seem to be working! Maybe it will work for her


----------



## Frosty

Where are my babies. lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah, maybe so. I just wish she would CHANGE soon!!  I have been waiting for this for 5 months... and am tired of waiting!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well then only about another week and we should all be bat s*** crazy by then....LoL The doe code of honor rearing its ugly head at all of us laughing!!!

Ughhh


----------



## Trickyroo

We know where they are , we would just like to see them , lol.
Seriously , I feel like she is my girl about to give birth here !
I can only imagine what it will be like waiting the five months.
I will be doing that very soon ,so I guess I better get me some 
patience in a bottle , lolol


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well Miss Poli......It's day 150 if you took on the first breeding.....
Did you have them kids before Sister Had to leave this morning???


----------



## Trickyroo

Not like we care Miss Poli.


----------



## bayouboergoats

oh yes I forgot we quit caring....

Yes what she said Miss Poli we *DO NOT* even care anymore! You can keep them forever!

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

This is me not praying for you to give them up already!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well, I haven't checked on her yet, but her udder wasn't full last night and I could still barely feel ligs... She did seem unusually thin... so maybe, just maybe she started dropping!! 

Caroline is leaving at 1:00 and will be gone till 4:00... I think we are going to make it through today.  Who knows what she'll be like this morning though. 

We made it to day 150!!!!!!!!!!! YAAAAY!


----------



## Trickyroo

Ohhh this is the critical point , lol
She needs to hold onto those kids today !!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Okay so for 5 months I have been thinking of names for Poli's kids.  Just 5 months!! The best I could come up with is "Liberty Belle" for a doe and "Centennial Belle" for her other doe. What do you think? Got anything better? 

In the very strange case that she has a buck... All I could come up with is "Justified". 

Poli's full name is "Foothills Political Justice", Teflon's is "ZOE Teflon". That didn't leave me with much to work with! Poli's sister is "Foothills Political Liberty", her dad is "RRD Politically Incorrect" and her mom is "EBF Saber". Teflon is by "Capriole's DuPont" and "ZOE Perfect Summer". 

If Poli does have two girls and you want one Elizabeth, you can rename her if you don't like the name I pick.  As long as it is before I send in the registration forms!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

So will the Registered name be Crossroads Boer "something" Or is there just gonig to be the name you give?

Not sure if that makes since but Poli's name is Foothill's Political Justice I am assuming Foothill's is the person who named her's Farm or ranch name?? Or am I incorrect?


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I think a boy should be politically incorrect.  I believe there is a Foothill's herd name.
oops I didn't see politically incorrect already. What about something with constitution, justified constitution, political constitution?


----------



## 8566

Bayou - yes the beginning is the herd name and not sure about ABGA but for AGS/ADGA you get 30 characters.

I LOVE the girl names and Justified. Maybe 1 more boy name just in case .... I'm terrible at names but always think of something strong and cool for boys. Like Justified.

Hmmmm names .... NonStick Politically, Political Saber .... 
Come on Poli girl. 



bayouboergoats said:


> So will the Registered name be Crossroads Boer "something" Or is there just gonig to be the name you give?
> 
> Not sure if that makes since but Poli's name is Foothill's Political Justice I am assuming Foothill's is the person who named her's Farm or ranch name?? Or am I incorrect?





Crossroads Boers said:


> Okay so for 5 months I have been thinking of names for Poli's kids.  Just 5 months!! The best I could come up with is "Liberty Belle" for a doe and "Centennial Belle" for her other doe. What do you think? Got anything better?
> 
> In the very strange case that she has a buck... All I could come up with is "Justified".
> 
> Poli's full name is "Foothills Political Justice", Teflon's is "ZOE Teflon". That didn't leave me with much to work with! Poli's sister is "Foothills Political Liberty", her dad is "RRD Politically Incorrect" and her mom is "EBF Saber". Teflon is by "Capriole's DuPont" and "ZOE Perfect Summer".
> 
> If Poli does have two girls and you want one Elizabeth, you can rename her if you don't like the name I pick.  As long as it is before I send in the registration forms!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

The full name would be "Crossroads Liberty Belle". "Crossroads Justified" and another boy could be "Crossroads Justice For All". ?? 

Yes, Foothills" " is Foothills Boer Goats herd name, where Poli came from.  

Nothing new this morning on Poli.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Okay, you get pictures early today!! Nothing is really changed.  You can see how her tailhead area is really sunken in in one of the pictures. And she might have dropped a little... I say that everyday though.  She stretches almost every time I look at her now (since last night), so maybe she is positioning them! ??? 

I don't know why her hind legs turn in so bad all of a sudden. She used to have the nicest legs before she was pregnant... Maybe it is just all the prego weight and her udder? It sure looks awful. That is a big pet peeve of mine... rear legs turning in. But really, she used to have nice legs!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Maybe she'll go tomorrow??? That would be WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## 8566

I hate when their legs do that too. My girls do the same thing. Makes it terrible for wanting nice pre-birth udder pics. I'm not sure why they do that. I was thinking because of the cold but .

She's not looking like she's wanting to give up those babies just yet. Silly girl! Maybe she's got a pac goin on with the others and they are all goin to go together .... haha


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh boy. I hope she doesn't wait for the others! Star is the next doe due, next Thursday!! Cosmo should go early, but that wouldn't be till like, next Wednesday. 

I just checked her and her udder felt full. It actually felt like there was something in there! That was exciting.  

COME ON POLI! Lets get things moving along here!!


----------



## kayshowgoats

In my UN-experienced opinion, she looks ready to go! But then, my goats keep surprising me, so what do I know?!


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , gone all day , so whats the story ? How many has she had , lolol
Oh someone please say she had her kids and all is fine


----------



## bayouboergoats

Me too been gone let me read everything and get caught up again. 

So should I head on over to the birth announcements section or what?


----------



## nancy d

Im waiting too she wont give them up either!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

The power had been out for ever!! Sorry! It just came back...

I WISH!! But no... Nothing is new... :hair::mecry::blue::sigh::sigh::sigh::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH: That's about how I'm feelin. 

If she doesn't fill her udder soon, we aren't going to get kids even tomorrow! I am so tired of waiting!!!


----------



## Frosty

Oh no I thought sure I would come in here tonight and there would be news. Wow is she keeping them forever. lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

You betcha!  

She had a lot of discharge last time I checked on her.  Better than nothing!


----------



## mtmom75

Ahhhhh I thought for sure there would be something new tonight! C'mon Poli, you're making us all crazy! lol


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> Okay so for 5 months I have been thinking of names for Poli's kids.  Just 5 months!! The best I could come up with is "Liberty Belle" for a doe and "Centennial Belle" for her other doe. What do you think? Got anything better?
> 
> In the very strange case that she has a buck... All I could come up with is "Justified".
> 
> Poli's full name is "Foothills Political Justice", Teflon's is "ZOE Teflon". That didn't leave me with much to work with! Poli's sister is "Foothills Political Liberty", her dad is "RRD Politically Incorrect" and her mom is "EBF Saber". Teflon is by "Capriole's DuPont" and "ZOE Perfect Summer".
> 
> If Poli does have two girls and you want one Elizabeth, you can rename her if you don't like the name I pick.  As long as it is before I send in the registration forms!!


What about Painted Justice for a buck.


----------



## audrey

Soon, soo soon!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Any good news this AM??? I know my AM is earlier than your AM but just thought i would ask.


----------



## Trickyroo

Poli , what in the world are you thinking hold those kids hostage ?!
Now give them to us please .


----------



## Crossroads Boers

lazykranch said:


> What about Painted Justice for a buck.


Hey, I like Painted Justice! Thanks!

Well, I don't know yet on Poli.  I just rolled out of bed.  All of our other does fill their udder the night before kidding in a matter of hours, and then sometime the next day they kid. So that's what I'm set on for Poli. If her udder isn't HARD in the evening, she's not gonna kid the next day. But then I keep telling myself "every goat is different!".

I wanted today to be the day sooooo bad. There is still a small chance, but a small one. 

Happy Birthday Elizabeth!!

To those who may not know, my name is Victoria.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well darn her! lol Maybe her due date is really the 25th....hmmm....

your in the same boat as me......on the bright side though she can't go any later than _next week. _Not really sure that's what you wanted to hear but hey we are all in this one with you! We all can not wait to see those beautiful little doelings!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Alright Poli, no excuses time to go!


----------



## 8566

thanks for the BDay wishes ..... We got enough snow here in Colorado that it's a No School day..... What could be better than that!

Poli having kiddos ..... would be better. Chanting Poli Poli Poli 
We all will be waiting for her morning check-in report.

Here's to hoping she doesn't pull any surprises on you so your family can be with her.:thumbup:


----------



## Frosty

Goodness nothing yet. I bet she is holding them to get ransom from all of us. lol


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Not part of poli thread, but Happy Bday Elizabeth. Maybe Poli will go just so you can have the same bday- oh that's right she just wants her audience to keep going. :laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Okay here's the morning update. 

I went out to check before feeding time and she and all the others were laying down. All but Poli and Star stood up and came to the gate. I went in and Star moaned really loud, laid her head on her tummy and went back to sleep!! Poor girl. Just 6 more days!!  Poli wouldn't get up so I helped and she stood up. She obviously wasn't close so I went back inside. When we came out to feed, her udder and ligs were the same, but she kept trying to pee... with no success. She probably did that 10 times in the short time after feeding that we were out there. Nothing ever came out. She would squat, take several steps while squatting, then stand up and poop. Every time that's how it went. 

Other than that and her not eating more than 1 bite of hay, nothing is new.  She seemed really dull, but all the girls seemed like that. Maybe it is the depressing weather! It was snow/rain this morning with a forecast of rain all day today and tomorrow... rain/wind. Nice.


----------



## Trickyroo

Poli , you are really stretching my fondness for you :roll::roll:

Happy Birthday Elizabeth


----------



## 8566

Thanks for the BDay wishes you all....
And I'm thinking pre-labor for Poli. lol. Come on Poli girl!

Peeing and pooping a lot is a pre-sign:dance: and she was stretching often yesterday.

Poor girls sound miserable today


----------



## lovemykidds

Come on babies!!  low pressure is among you! Heehee


----------



## toth boer goats

Have a Birthday wish Topic for you *LilBleatsFarm*
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/happy-birthday-lilbleatsfarm-140949/

Man Poli, drop those kiddo's already , we are waiting impatiently. .


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

My doe did that pee thing the other day. Ligs still there. She kidded in 30 minutes. Huge kid in front and breech doe in back! Hoping today is your baby's day!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

^ Man that's encouraging! We have had does kid while ligs were still present, but not without udders being really full. And Poli's udder isn't full. It sure would be nice though if she'd go today!!

Here is a pic from last night. If I can get pictures today, it will need to be in the barn. And those are never good. The rain is not going to let up though.


----------



## boyd59

im betting on tonight!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That would be really nice boyd59!! 

Here are some pictures from a few minutes ago... Does she look dropped-ish to you guys? Or is it just me??  Sorry for the terrible pics. They're better than nothing though right??


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh I think she definitely dropped ! 
Fingers and toes crossed


----------



## lovemykidds

Yep! Looks like it!!  I'm excited for you lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Cool!


----------



## Trickyroo

OMG ! Between Poli and Chanel and everybody else here waiting on
impending births , I really dont know how you guys hold on , lolol
It would drive me batty to say the least , lol
I hope you guys can hold me up when my girls are ready , because
I will be a total basket case :crazy::hair::sigh::tears::type::mecry: 
Just giving you fair warning , lol


----------



## fezz09

Wow just read all this haha hopefully soon!! It was kind o neat looking at all the pics of her growing!!


----------



## Frosty

tonights the night I just know it is by looking at her last pictures.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Ya, she sure does look close! I asked Poli's breeder when Saber ( Poli's mom) would fill her udder. She said Saber would fill her udder a few hours before kidding. Soooo, if Poli fills her udder over night, she could go early am!


----------



## bayouboergoats

It will not let me quadruple like your last post....


----------



## ogfabby

I had one this season that didn't ever get totally full. She needs to hurry up!! The has ALL of us on edge!!


----------



## ogfabby

Oh, and she definitely dropped and looks really open to me!!!!!!!


----------



## kayshowgoats

And then there's my goat that only had a half udder, seemed to have her ligs, and didn't look big at all ... who gave us our morning surprise of a buckling!! 

She still only has half an udder, btw. Kay & I tackled her this morning to make sure she's really producing milk. Her little guy seems to nurse every chance he gets. 

Kim


----------



## 8566

I had to look at today's pics and last night pics a few times but I do think her ligs are softer, babies dropped, and udder did look a lil fuller.

Wooo Hooo / :stars:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

In the past 24 hours, we heard of some urgent family news. It is wonderful and we are all thrilled!! However, we all will need to be in Seattle this morning, for a minimum of 5 hours, counting the drive there and back. Depending on how Poli looks this morning, I may stay home. I just really hope she looks REALLY close, or not close at all. I don't want to be worried the whole trip if I go!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Glad to hear it is great news that you are happy about! 
Come on Poli spit them kiddos out early this morning!



After what I went thru last night I will never leave a FF alone to kid unless it was just an emergency..Those FF can be some hateful turds when they are scared.


----------



## lazykranch

Ok I had to get on this morning just to see if Poli kidded. My doe is just laughing her butt off at me. I know those dates that girl gave us are a month off. Still nothing yet. So Poli you need to do something or I'm going to help your mom squeeze you. Haha. BTW: Whoever sent us this freezing rain can have it back. Hooved animals cannot waddle on icy surfaces! Just saying.


----------



## Trickyroo

Ohhh glad its good news !!
Come on now Miss Poli "oh so wide" you MUST give us those babies !!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Okay I'm going. Nothing is really new.  Wish us luck and no babies while we're gone! We should be back by noon... This is just like the stories I hear about.  "She shouldn't go while I'm gone".


----------



## 8566

Safe Travels and happy that it is good news.


----------



## Trickyroo

I'll try calling Poli , see if she picks up the phone.
She'll probably be on the phone with Chanel talking about
Sweetie and Teenie , lolol
Girls , what can you do


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Laura :laugh::ROFL: safe travels. Can't believe I'm saying this, "poli no kids yet wait a few hrs!"


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh man....now we all know exactly what is going to happen now , 
dont we ? :laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

We just got back.  There is still only one goat in the pen and nothing is new!! I thought she would have at least progressed some!!!


----------



## nancy d

Glad you didnt come home to anyone new.


----------



## 8566

Those girls ..... You just need one to start and hopefully the others will follow. 

FF are so much fun:dance:
:crazy:


----------



## bayouboergoats

Whoo hoo! You made it back and no babies! Alright 
Poli give them up already!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well, she has to go eventually! I never thought we'd be through Friday with no kids.  Maybe she'll have them Monday by the full moon, if not sooner.  

Here are some pics. Crazy goat. If she ever did drop, it doesn't look like it anymore!!! Her ligs are very soft though, I can just barely feel one of them and the other is pretty mushy. : mecry::tears::sigh::GAAH::GAAH::hair::hair:


----------



## lovemykidds

Stupid code of honor! Lol I still think she could have them tonight!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That sure would be nice if she had them tonight! I don't think she will though....but, ya never know.. :shrug: I just wish she would get on with it! :GAAH:


----------



## 8566

Maybe it's the shadowing but I can tell her ligs are looser. A big dip now. The babies might not look like they dropped a lot because of size and her being young.


----------



## lovemykidds

I'm having the same problem tonight, only not a young doe! Lol glad to be right there with you, getting lots of info from you and everyone else


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes, I keep reminding myself that she is a ff and I can't expect her to be like the experienced does. Her tailhead is more sunken in than the pictures even show actually. It is VERY sunken in. 

I LOVE doing midnight checks!! I wish she would look really close before bed so I could go check on her in the night. I know I'm weird.  But hey, kidding season only comes once a year and I like to enjoy it. So far I'm not really! That'll change soon I'm sure.


----------



## bayouboergoats

I thinkI see it! I am hoping she gives them to you sooner! I am really hoping her and Chanel kid this weekend! I am so over all this waiting ready for it to be done!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Haha me too even with the camera this year I still find my self out in the barn at all hours of the night and early morning sitting on a stool talking to the preggos


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## 8566

that's it ..... it's time to take a lil camping trip :slapfloor:

to the barn with sleeping bags and cots we go. I've got a thermos with nice hot coffee.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Ooooh. That sounds nice.  Except the rain is pelting so hard on the barn roof, I don't think I could sleep out there if I wanted too! It was hailing at one point too. That sounds really nice on the metal roof!!

Nothing new tonight at feeding...


----------



## mtmom75

I hope she goes soon! I can't wait to see pictures of her babies!! 

We're having some crazy rain and hail up here tonight too. And lots of wind. Yuck.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

We can hardly wait too.  It is going to be unreal when she finally goesinto labor! 

That's just like it here! Awful wind/rain and occasional hail. What part ofWA are you in mtmom75?


----------



## Trickyroo

Come on Poli , let's have them 
Dontcha think it's about time already ???
:laugh:


----------



## lazykranch

Are you serious. Still no kids. What is she waiting for Easter? Haha. I tell you it's gotta be the full moon to get them started. Cookie has dug a hole in her sawdust to support her fat belly and is snoring. Yes I have a snoring goat. There would be no sleeping in my barn either from that noise. I think we should load all these girls up that refuse to kid & have a barn party. I'll bring the popcorn.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jeeze Poli!!! What are you thinking? The whole time I'm reading this I am thinking "Okay, next page there'll be pictures of babies. No, next page. No, next page!" Poli hurry up already!

We are picking up a ND buckling next week, and my ND doe has *one* baby that we saw on the ultra sound. This is at least her third freshening. I am scratching my head as to why only one. Hopefully she is hiding at least one baby. I think her ligaments are getting loose, she is starting to get sunken in by her hips, and she is starting to bag up!


----------



## mtmom75

Crossroads Boers said:


> That's just like it here! Awful wind/rain and occasional hail. What part ofWA are you in mtmom75?


Yep, exactly the same here, although I think it is finally slowing down now. At least, I can't hear the wind blowing the rain against my window anymore. I'm up in Sequim. Mossyrock is near Centralia, right? I'm going to be in that area next week, and I just might have to stop and have a chat with Poli if she hasn't had babies by then LOL! j/k


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well are there any _extra_ goats in Poli's stall this morning??


----------



## NyGoatMom

????? Anything yet????????


----------



## Frosty

Wow this is something. Maybe we should all be real quiet for a day and she won't know we are waiting. lol. I think I got goat fever first thing I think when I wake up and just before I go to sleep wonder if poli is gonna have them today. lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh Miss Poli , look what you are doing to people you haven't even 
had the pleasure of meeting !!!
Too funny , lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Good morning early birds! I SLEPT IN!! It felt so wonderful.  I think I slept in till 5:45!! 

Ya, Mossyrock is close to Centralia... kinda. That is where we run all our errands! It is still a good 45 minutes south though. 

I don't know! She better not kid when we aren't there! Oh man, after all this! I'm getting tired of checking her becuase it is the same thing every time!! Udder still soft and ligs still there. Still need to check on her this morning.


----------



## rednekrivieraranch

Ok I just read this entire thread! Wooo, how exciting  since this is taking so gosh-darned long how bout Obstruction of Justice for a name  ?


----------



## 8566

rednekrivieraranch said:


> Ok I just read this entire thread! Wooo, how exciting  since this is taking so gosh-darned long how bout Obstruction of Justice for a name  ?


:laugh::laugh: that made me laugh out loud.

I'm just sitting here waiting for the morning report before heading out to the barn for the day.


----------



## lazykranch

Well my stall only had one ornery biting nanny goat in it. So what about Poli. Any new news?


----------



## bayouboergoats

rednekrivieraranch said:


> Ok I just read this entire thread! Wooo, how exciting  since this is taking so gosh-darned long how bout Obstruction of Justice for a name  ?


I like that name! It is fitting! Lol Maybe just call him/her Justice as a nickname! Haha


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Great name!! I may just name one that!!!  

Sorry to keep you guys waiting. It was snowing like crazy this morning... then it suddenly stopped! For the first time in days we had like a 10 minute break in rain/snow!! So we grabbed some grain and went for a walk with all the big pregos. They haven't moved much for several days, so it was good to get them out. Cosmo and POLI( for the first time) wouldn't move from the barn. Even when I stood 5 feet from Poli with some grain, she wouldn't come... which is shocking! If I held the grain an inch from her nose, she would slowly but surely waddle after it. She is definitely dropped now too. She has big sunken in spots on both sides. She doesn't seem very deep though??? 

Ligs are soft, but barely feelable. Her udder is no different. If anything it is shrinking!!! :mecry::tears::sigh::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::wallbang::doh::hair::hair::hair::hair::hair::hair:

I think Cosmo may just go before Poli.  Which I never thought would happen!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh and here are some pictures...


----------



## kayshowgoats

Cosmo is as big as a house!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sheesh Poli, your udder IS smaller!! Stop keeping us waiting!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Oh she is dropping tho i see it!!! Maybe her udder will just get tight and not bigger..... Come on one if you girls give us a baby!


----------



## lacylou1

Ok, has Poli or Cosmo kidded yet? Or is there another post somewhere? I, too, am waiting on a couple of stubborn pregnant boers. In my doe's' case, I was not given a definite breeding date, just told end of January or beginning of February. Still no babies! My other old girl I just bought a couple of weeks ago is filling out nicely, but again no real idea of when she is due. BTW was does FF stand for? 
I love all of the helpfulness and friendliness of the people that post on here.
:crazy:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hello lacylou1! 

No, neither of them have kidded yet. Crazy goats...  The last page or two on this thread are from today. There is a different countdown thread for Cosmo and Star though. 

FF stands for First Freshener, or in other words first kidding.  I was confused about that too when I first came on here... 

Wow! That has got to be really frustrating! I don't know how I would make it without positive due dates!! They should have kidded by now if they were really due end Jan/beginning of Feb. Do they have good size udders?


----------



## lovemykidds

I have had my doe with my buck since June (but she was 1/2 the weight she should have been) and as a newbie goat owner I didn't know to watch for a breeding, which I remember signs of it happening (both does but I thought the second one was already bred when I brought her home) but no dates! Lol but were close!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Okay Poli!!! It's TIME!! I'm sure you heard girl, but Chanel is in labor!!! Now it's YOUR turn!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

I keep checking in....and checking in....and checking in.. lol Come on Poli! Maybe she'll see Chanel's pretty babies and pampering and decide, what the heck, maybe she should just let them out now lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Ya, I never thought she would keep them in there THIS LONG!! Maybe she is due the 25!! :hair::mecry:I keep checking her, and checking her, and checking her and nothing!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Okay Poli not sure if your getting all the memos but Chanel gave them up it is all on you now! Quit holding them hostage and let your momma love on them already!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well what is the update did she have them last night????


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Still need to go check! I'll update soon!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Just came in from checking Poli. Some old same old. :GAAH:


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

Come on Poli! My girls said they aren't giving up their babies until yours are born! Lol


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> Just came in from checking Poli. Some old same old. :GAAH:


Don't feel bad I got the same thing. It looks like her belly shrunk & her sack has no changes.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

arg, sounds like most are keeping us on our toes.:GAAH:


----------



## 8566

Ahhhh poop! I bet when one goes they are all going to go now. 

Story:
My neighbor who is from a very old ranching family here in Colorado, who watches my goats for me, and who is in her late 70's walked across the dirt road to visit yesterday. I've got 5 goaties ready to pop starting around March 5th. She loves baby goats and gets so excited. She was like .... yea know it's a full moon Monday. I'm thinking .... yup heard that one. haha. 

She's got a few heifers waiting to calve out and we've got another storm coming in. These silly animals!

Then, I had the camera down with me and snapped off pics to start a "waiting" thread on my girls. Got home, loaded the pics, deleted from camera, and .... no pics. What the Heck. I figured that was Poli telling me she wanted center stage because she was goin to kid. haha


----------



## Trickyroo

Poli , Poli , Poli. :eyeroll::eyeroll::eyeroll::eyeroll:


----------



## lacylou1

Hello Poli's mom. Thank you for your reply. I believe Josie is in the early stages of labor right now. I just put her outside and she began walking around the fleld SCREAMING holding her tail up and looking pitiful. I checked her and she is now streaming a yellowish long goopy strand. I put her back up for privacy, but I am heading back out for a look. Yes, it has been extremely nerve wracking not having an exact breeding date, but I guess that happens when a person (me) buys goats from people that don't keep good records. A lesson learned! I love your pictures of Poli, she looks like she has a whole herd of goats in there.


----------



## Trickyroo

"she looks like she's got a whole herd in there". :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## stonehillfarm

wow i just read the whole thread!!!! Has Poli given birth yet???


----------



## lazykranch

Have 4Hers out today to see if they really want to take a goat for there project & the little boys asked when is our nanny going to kid. My reply was when she is good and ready. He then tells me that his grandpa said livestock always gives birth on full moon night. Lol. I hope this kid is right cause I'm about to give up. Haha


----------



## stonehillfarm

Mind if i take a some goats?? just kiding,, i really want some goats bad..


----------



## Trickyroo

stonehillfarm said:


> wow i just read the whole thread!!!! Has Poli given birth yet???


Freakin no , she's holding those kids hostage 
And she is REALLY testing my fondness for her 

I cant believe that girl can still walk she is tremendous , like a blimp !!
If she holds out till Easter , we can use her in the parade as a float :laugh:


----------



## stonehillfarm

wow i hope she goves those babys up soon!!!!!


----------



## Frosty

Wow I cannot believe it she still hasn't gone. I cannot wait patiently no longer. Poli give up those kids now.


----------



## stonehillfarm

whew!!! every time i look at the thread i wait in suspense as it loads hoping to read poli has given birth!


----------



## lacylou1

While waiting for Poli to give birth, my girl, Josie had a little doe and a little buck today. Of course they are adorable, but not hwat I expected with a boer/nubian nanny and supposedly boer sire. I don't know if I can get my pictures to download. The doeling is black (or chocolate brown) spotted and white and the buckling is solid white except for one little dark spot on his head by his ear. They both have extremely long ears. I am not trying to steal Poli's thunder, I am pretty excited though.


----------



## lacylou1

Ok, I am really irritated. I can not get my profile picture to show up, how in the world will I get pictures of my babies on here! I am a technology failure.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

YEEEESSSSS! We just got back from church and lunch and Poli's udder is HUGE!!! It isn't strutted yet, but we were soooo excited to see it change!! Her ligs are basically gone too! I am soooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry guys, we are on a really tight schedule so I can't read everything right now... I'll try to get back on here in a few hours with a better update!


----------



## fezz09

YAAAAY!!!! Way to go Poli!!! Now some babies!! Get er doooone!!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

Woop woop! Goooooo Poli!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

lazykranch said:


> Have 4Hers out today to see if they really want to take a goat for there project & the little boys asked when is our nanny going to kid. My reply was when she is good and ready. He then tells me that his grandpa said livestock always gives birth on full moon night. Lol. I hope this kid is right cause I'm about to give up. Haha


My husband's grandfather (a very old school 75 yr old farmer) told us this the other day.


----------



## stonehillfarm

Go Poli!!!!!


----------



## 8566

Crossroads Boers said:


> Sorry guys, we are on a really tight schedule so I can't read everything right now... I'll try to get back on here in a few hours with a better update!


Yippie .... who cares just go take care of that girl and enjoy!!!

I bet we are all checking this thread every 30 seconds now


----------



## Trickyroo

*Go poli !! You go girl *


----------



## mtmom75

Yay!!! Go Poli!


----------



## lazykranch

Ok so jealous right now. Gonna start a new thread. For Sale Fat Pregnant Goat refuses to kid. Just want cute cuddle-type baby goat to hug & squeeze. . Lol. Wonder how far it is to kidnap a Poli baby. Hehe. Her momma won't notice right?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Haha lazyk! 

Here are some pics.  Her udder really changed. The pictures don't do her"justice"! Get it??  

Her ligs are back a little... Hopefully she is actually going to kid soon and I didn't get all excited for no reason!! I AM SO TIRED OF WAITING!!! 

She is out eating in the pasture right now. So at ease everyone. I think we still have till tomorrow before she goes&#8230; at least it should be some what soon though!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

YA! POLI!  My kids and I are doing our happy dance!


----------



## bayouboergoats

I have been out all day and just got on to catch up my heart was beating so fast I just knew I missed it!!!

Maybe Poli got Chanels message...I told Chanel to tell Poli to just give them up and she would feel better!

Yaya! Soo excited for you!!!!!! Come in Poli you can do it girl!


----------



## doecygoat

Go Poli! Maybe we will both have babies soon....waiting on my Cecelia to give up hers.....


----------



## Goatzrule

Just read this hole thing, Oh my goat (OMG), Poli just have them already


----------



## Frosty

I give up I am going to watch a movie. Poli can keep her babies. lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

Come on Poli!!! You can do it


----------



## sarahmoffatt

Ive been looking in for the past week just to see if shes had um yet! How long is this going to take!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

sarahmoffatt said:


> Ive been looking in for the past week just to see if shes had um yet! How long is this going to take!!!!!!!!


We've been sitting here waiting for years.........
Or at least it seems like it


----------



## 8566

Trickyroo said:


> We've been sitting here waiting for years.........
> Or at least it seems like it


It's like the country song .... "Waitin on a woman" ....


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Okay I can hardly believe it, but I think it's almost time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did I just say that??? We had guests over for dinner and we just went to check Poli for the first time in several hours. She was outside with Addy ( her adopted mom!). She is grinding her teeth non stop and keeps pawing the ground and not laying down. She arched up her back like she had a contraction a few minutes ago too!!! I am so excited and can't believe it!!! 

Her udder isn't strutted and I could barely feel ligs stil... ??? Chanel 2? 

I'll keep ya'll posted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Woo Hoo , come on Poli girl


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

Yayyyyy!


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> Okay I can hardly believe it, but I think it's almost time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did I just say that??? We had guests over for dinner and we just went to check Poli for the first time in several hours. She was outside with Addy ( her adopted mom!). She is grinding her teeth non stop and keeps pawing the ground and not laying down. She arched up her back like she had a contraction a few minutes ago too!!! I am so excited and can't believe it!!!
> 
> Her udder isn't strutted and I could barely feel ligs stil... ??? Chanel 2?
> 
> I'll keep ya'll posted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ok do I stay up or goto sleep? This is the question? Poli please hurry up before I fall asleep and miss this. Maybe your momma can DVR this so I can watch if I miss it.  lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Its only been like ten years , how could you go to bed and miss this ?
I can do that very easy , lol And I just might have too


----------



## Trickyroo

Nighty night all  Wishing you well Poli ! Good luck 
Prayers for a speedy ,easy , safe delivery .
I say she will have four paint does


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She ate her dinner just fine and is somewhat back to normal. :scratch::GAAH: She got up and down a few times afterwards and kept scrunching her back up. I think she might just be stretching. ?? 

She is definitely acting strange though. I will be quite surprised if she doesn't have them tomorrow. We are going to put her in her pen tonight and hope for the best.  

We'll update again early am! ray:ray:ray:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Gahhh!! :GAAH::GAAH: Come on Poli!! Youve gotta give 'em up sometime!!


----------



## sarahmoffatt

Grate! :/ now i relly cant sleep! I have to go back to school tomorrow after a week long break and right when i was about to sleep. You tell me this!!!!! Gosh!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Just like Christmas eve!! :gift: Jeeze Poli!! Come on!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Just checked Poli. It is 4am. Nothing is new......... She better go today!! Her ligs are extremely hard to find, but I think I felt half of one. I bet they will be back at feeding. We'll see.


----------



## Goatzrule

me: Mom I need to check TGS!
Mom:no you don't
me:yes I do Poli is going to have her babies soon 
mom: who is that?
_GRRRRRRRRRRRR_


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

I know right!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Okay I have to leave to take the human kids to school now..I will be gone for at least an hour!

POli I will not be here to check on you! YOu are on your own!

(I will check from my phone Shhhhh Dont tell Poli!!!!)


----------



## Goatzrule

come on Poli


----------



## lazykranch

Maybe it has to be dark out. That's so they can see the full moon. They will all be moon blinked then the kids will hop out. Yah that's it. (This came from my son. Haha.) ok we are still waiting on you Poli. Hope to see your babies soon.


----------



## Goatzrule

plzzzzz Poli


----------



## Trickyroo

Poli ?


----------



## Goatzrule

come on poli
your killing us here!


----------



## Trickyroo

Eleven years later and...........nothing. :mecry:


----------



## Goatzrule

Push poli push!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Trickyroo said:


> Eleven years later and...........nothing. :mecry:


Omg I am dying laughing at this!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

Those babies are going to come out one way or another Poli.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Oh my goodness. I think we all need to abandon her for 24 hrs- that'll do it. You know she's holding them since she has such a captive audience. :laugh:


----------



## Goatzrule

I hope thats it.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im telling ya , I'll be in my golden years before she spits those 
kids out :crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Goatzrule

come on Poli


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well, her udder looks big and shiny, but doesn't feel hard at all. It does feel full though. Her ligs are totally gone... they could come back though.  Her rear end is really puffy and pink, and she hardly looks prego the way her belly has dropped...

We saw the kids kicking *REALLY* hard on the LEFT side. ??? What in the world? Poli would look back there at them every time too. ?? We never saw it on the right side. Her whole belly looked really loose. Don't know what that's about.


----------



## Goatzrule

come on Poli u can do it


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

VERY SOON! YES! We are going to see Poli's babies ::


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh, and happy full moon tonight day!


----------



## lovemykidds

It's the 25th and a full moon! (and raining here) Let's go girls!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Crossroads Boers said:


> Well, her udder looks big and shiny, but doesn't feel hard at all. It does feel full though. Her ligs are totally gone... they could come back though.  Her rear end is really puffy and pink, and she hardly looks prego the way her belly has dropped...
> 
> We saw the kids kicking *REALLY* hard on the LEFT side. ??? What in the world? Poli would look back there at them every time too. ?? We never saw it on the right side. Her whole belly looked really loose. Don't know what that's about.


Her left side? ! maybe because there are so many in there.


----------



## Goatzrule

full moon!


----------



## sarahmoffatt

I am in english but hiding on my phone to see if she had um yet! This is taking to long!!!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

I saw Chanel's kiddos kicking REALLY hard right before she laid down to start pushing!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That's cool!^ 

She ate just fine this morning and is acting normal! ray::GAAH::shrug::hammer::hair::mecry::mecry::blue::scratch::tears::shocked:


----------



## lovemykidds

Ugh mine is doing the EXACT same thing! Lol I told her I'm going to start calling her Poli ( ;


----------



## Trickyroo

Poli who ? :scratch::scratch::scratch:


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm

Tell her you are going to squeeze them out of her if she doesn't hurry up, in fact tell her she has a whole audience who might just show up to squeeze them out. Lol.


----------



## kayshowgoats

So exactly how many days is Poli at now?


----------



## Trickyroo

Eleven years , 5 months , 4 days and give or take a couple of hours


----------



## bayouboergoats

Should be day 150 today !!!!

Right?


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> That's cool!^
> 
> She ate just fine this morning and is acting normal! ray::GAAH::shrug::hammer::hair::mecry::mecry::blue::scratch::tears::shocked:


I think someone needs to sneak a picture of Poli's mom. Lol. J/K we all know exactly how your doing because this is making us all crazy.


----------



## mtmom75

bayouboergoats said:


> Should be day 150 today !!!!
> 
> Right?


Only day 150? Are you sure? It seems like she's going on about day 175 now lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

You are all making me laugh!! Especially Laura!! Sheesh! 

Yep this is either day 150 or 155. She was obviously in heat and they buck bred her all day, then 5 days later they did the same thing over again! 

It sure feels like it's been 11 years!!! Haha.  It is going to be unbelievable when she is actually in labor!! I think I might cry!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Only a couple of you have seen me in person... those who haven't would probably be shocked.  Lets just say I'm not yet 20 y/o.  Somewhere around there!


----------



## Trickyroo

It's funny how people picture someone and then meet or see a picture of them and be totally surprised.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Laura you are way to funny!!! I'm laughing my butt off! :ROFL:


----------



## Goatzrule

Me too, I am a lot younger then most of you think. But Skyla has seen me!


----------



## lovemykidds

Goatzrule said:


> Me too, I am a lot younger then most of you think. But Skyla has seen me!


That excites me! I always feel out of place, I'm 23! Lol (married an older man, all of my and our friends are late 30's and better)


----------



## lovemykidds

Trickyroo said:


> Eleven years , 5 months , 4 days and give or take a couple of hours


Hahaha! Hilarious


----------



## Crossroads Boers

We just checked Poli for the first time in 3 hours... thought it might help to leave her alone! She was on her knees, in a corner by herself when we walked in... She stared at us for a few seconds then laid down. She yawed over and over then ground her teeth. Her udder looked really big when she was laying down... She keeps scrunching up, which Cosmo has been doing for a week, but I have never seen Poli do it before. 

I'm excited once again.  Trying not to get my hopes up though. Could be a false alarm...


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , sure , whatever


----------



## stonehillfarm

wow i cant believe the baby goats havent come out yet!!!


----------



## lovemykidds

Massage her feet haha


----------



## lovemykidds

Massage her feet haha


----------



## Delilah

Lol! I've just read all of this! I hope she kids soon maybe tonight! *gasp*


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are some pics. Her udder feels REALLY full.   :clap::dance::leap:ray:ray:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Poor baby! I bet she will have kids within a few days


----------



## nancy d

Crossroads how did you ever get the idea that Poli is prego? That doe is not prego so just get that in your brain; she's not prego therefore will never kid.
Got it?


----------



## Delilah

nancy d said:


> Crossroads how did you ever get the idea that Poli is prego? That doe is not prego so just get that in your brain; she's not prego therefore will never kid.
> Got it?


Lol you know what I think you're right!


----------



## 8566

Ewwwww She's got that "don't mess with me I'm goin to push soon" look


----------



## stonehillfarm

hahaha make her take some laps around the pen!!


----------



## stonehillfarm

hahha make her take some laps around the pen!


----------



## mtmom75

Wow. She has really dropped! I bet she has them tonight.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I see a barn camp out in your future tonight


----------



## Crossroads Boers

You bet! ^^^ I think we may be getting close! So excited! Should be tonight sometime.  Her udder is nearly strutted and I can't find ligs... and trust me, I am GOOD at feeling ligs!


----------



## Scottyhorse

So excited for you! I wish my doe would hurry up and kid. I think she has a few weeks left though


----------



## Mrndly

I have been stalking this thread - I thought she was gonna have them this morning. Here wishing you pink.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So exciting!!! Thinking :kidred:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Some more pics... She may be having small contractions???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She sure looks uncomfortable!


----------



## 8566

yes ..... 
So excited for you and Poli. 

I just took my shower so I'm all ready to stalk the thread with no interruptions. K -- maybe a few for tv and food 


:gift: time :gift:time


----------



## Goatzrule

come on girl!


----------



## sarahmoffatt

Is she going to have them tonight!!!!!! I need to know!!!!!!! What are you hoping she has? Does or bucks?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Come on Poli, push 'em out!! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## lazykranch

Full Moon is Shining Poli. It's all the light you need.


----------



## lazykranch

Full moon is shining. It's all the light you need Poli. Come on girl give those painted doelings up.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Yay!!! It is almost time!!!! I am sooo excited for you!!!! And I am sure wishing you had a barn cam so we could all watch! 

Come on Poli your fans are waiting show us those beautiful babies!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She seems soooo close, but isn't doing anything!!! Just have them already Poli! ray:ray::GAAH:ray:ray: 

I really do think she'll go tonight.  I wish she would go while it is still light out! Lazyk, Poli can't see that the moon is bright, shiny and full, it's not dark here yet! It should be light for another hour. Then she'll be able to see that it is a full moon an surely she'll go... ( I wish!!) Maybe I'll take the computer out to the barn and show her your pictures?? :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh and Sarah, we hope she has 2 paint does!! I have two people that want bucks from her too though.  So maybe 2 does and a buck!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Go Poli! Go Poli! Go Poli!


----------



## Delilah

So exciting she'll be popping out them baby's soon!!!


----------



## lazykranch

Oops didnt mean to double post. Phone is messing up. Well my nanny can stare right into that full moon. But if she kids tonight I will be amazed. So I'm rooting for Poli. Tell her its pitch black out here with full moon rising. Temperature is 44 and falling. Quiet except for a few distant coyotes. But don't worry my hackney pony is on guard. Nothing gets past her. Nice night for Poli to kid . Lol


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Come on Poli girl! Our girl Stripe is givin' 'em up tonight! Follow suit!


----------



## boyd59

So I have been busy with my does and new babies since Friday. I got on to see Poli's new babies (I knew they would be here!!) You've got to be kidding me! She hasn't had them yet?!


----------



## Trickyroo

Im in the barn with my girls I have my iPhone and no glasses !
Not good , lol 
Well Poli , it's now or tomoRrow or next week , month....
Whenever your ready , lololol
NOT !!!!!!!!!!
Give those babies to your momma !!!!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay, it's dark out. I live in Washington too  Is she kidding under the full moon?


----------



## stonehillfarm

come on poli have those babies soon,... everyone is waiting on you!!!


----------



## sarahmoffatt

I am going to bed, tell poli i want to start of my day with babies!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Nothing is really new. :hair::mecry:Her ligs are TOTALLY GONE! Her udder is constistently filling and is very full, but not strutted yet. She is very uncomfortable and is getting up and down, with an occasional pawing. It looks like it will be early morning or later for kidding. Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Night checks here we come!!:coffee2::coffee2:


----------



## nancy d

Good grief I couldnt help checking in, shoulda known. Dont let her fool you. Last week one of my does udders looked strutted to me; was up & down up & down & pawing. 
But she ALWAYS paws before laying down. Course I forgot that habit.:hair:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Barn Campout!! With the camera!!


----------



## Trickyroo

If she aint under that full moon , drag her fat butt out and put her under it , I cant take this anymore , lolol

I have to go to bed , I have a bunch of puppies going to their new 
homes tomorrow and I cant wait , lolol

Please Poli , please give your momma your babies , she'll take the bestest care of them , you know that now , so give them up girl


----------



## doecygoat

Still waiting here too..ughhhhhh


----------



## lazykranch

Trickyroo said:


> If she aint under that full moon , drag her fat butt out and put her under it , I cant take this anymore , lolol
> 
> I have to go to bed , I have a bunch of puppies going to their new
> homes tomorrow and I cant wait , lolol
> 
> Please Poli , please give your momma your babies , she'll take the bestest care of them , you know that now , so give them up girl


OMG your hilarious. It's like a soap opera know with Poli being the star


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hahaha^ 

I just checked the weather and the rain is supposed to stop tonight! YEAH!!!! And clear for TWO DAYS!!! YEAH!!! Great timing!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Ok seriously Poli...I thought I'd be coming here to see baby pics and read a birthing story by now GEESH GIRL COME ON LOL! 
At least the weather looks to be good, maybe that's what she's waiting for!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Anything yet???? Pulling some fat butts out of a goat?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well, it's 1 am and I just went out to check on her. There is nothing really to report. Her udder is definitely more full, and her ligs are still gone, but she isn't acting too uncomfortable anymore. She better have those kids this morning, or I will go insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stonehillfarm

hows poli??


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> Well, it's 1 am and I just went out to check on her. There is nothing really to report. Her udder is definitely more full, and her ligs are still gone, but she isn't acting too uncomfortable anymore. She better have those kids this morning, or I will go insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't tell me no kids. Ok I give up


----------



## thorsonfarms

Seriously where are those babies poli?? Our full moon didnt shine last night due to cloud cover but hoping it did something for poli bc I'd hate for her to hold em in til next full moon!!


----------



## sarahmoffatt

WHY IS SHE HOLDING THEM HOSTAGE!!! You should name one of them like hide! Because they keep hiding in their mother!! >:,( i wanted to see babies:c


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well it's 6:15am where I am...How is she any extras in her stall???


----------



## lansterlou

I had a dream last night that Poli had her babies,but all she had was a little brown Nubian!haha I guess I get dreams like that from being on this website! Hope Poli can give you some kids soon!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

It's 5:30 and I just checked Poli. Still only 6 does in the barn. I'm glad she waited. It wouldn't be much fun in the dark and cold. 

She seems soooo close, but she's not doing anything. She's gotta have them today though... right??? Her ligs have been gone since yesterday evening.... And her udder is huge! 

I'm so excited! I'll keep ya'll updated as she progresses.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

lansterlou said:


> I had a dream last night that Poli had her babies,but all she had was a little brown Nubian!haha I guess I get dreams like that from being on this website! Hope Poli can give you some kids soon!


Haha! Oh no!!!

I dreamed a while ago that she had a blue merel kid!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh, and the full moon theory is totally busted IMO!!! She couldn't have been THAT close and still not of had them if it were true!


----------



## kayshowgoats

I had a dream that she had seven!! Yes, I have WEIRD dreams.


----------



## boyd59

kayshowgoats said:


> I had a dream that she had seven!! Yes, I have WEIRD dreams.


She should have 7....all this size of elephants as long as she has been cooking those suckers! Lol it seems like its been forever!! And she isn't even mine!


----------



## Goatzrule

Weird.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well Chanel did not show any major signs other than stretching and arching her back and acting like she was going to pee alot.This started about 30 minutes before hard labor started No discharge right before she was not moaning she was just standing in the corner staring off into space, then she laid down and started screaming and pushing.


----------



## Trickyroo

Dang Poli , did you swallow a schoolbus ? Maybe she isn't pregnant !
Or she just might have a belly full of kids that could fill a schoolbus , lol
Either way girl , eventually those kids will want to come out , with or without your help , lolol


----------



## Frosty

I think she swallowed a whale. First thing I check in morning last thing I check at night is did Poli have babies yet. Maybe if I get a life she will have them lol.. Come on poli give them up.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh please , I was away for the computer for awhile yesterday ad I couldn't wait to check to see if she had gone into labor yet , lol
Right now I'm hooked on Poli , lolol


----------



## clearwtrbeach

My goodness it's time already. Poor girls they are just getting bigger and bigger. She must have a herd of her own in there  how is she going to take care of them all


----------



## 8566

Star and Cosmo wanted to wait for daylight .... so Poli decided she would wait too .


----------



## Crossroads Boers

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Poli is in total labor!!!! She is pushing, and baby talking, and has discharge!!!! Babies SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Trickyroo said:


> Oh please , I was away for the computer for awhile yesterday ad I couldn't wait to check to see if she had gone into labor yet , lol
> Right now I'm hooked on Poli , lolol


OMG so am I I have been busy building some new stalls for a couple of new arrivals(that will be here today) and making a new kidding stall since Sweetie surprised me with Teenie I was one short and needed another. Also my 6 year old had poison ivy all last week and was out of school so I had to get feed and groceries and was gone most of the day so I was in a panic thinking I was going to miss it! It is pretty sad how I am so ready for Poli to pop!


----------



## Trickyroo

Go Poli , we're all here for you !!!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

That's me and my 5 kids doing our happy dance! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## boyd59

Crossroads Boers said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Poli is in total labor!!!! She is pushing, and baby talking, and has discharge!!!! Babies SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ITS ABOUT TIME!!!!
COME ON POLI
Hope everything (and everyone) comes out OK! 
Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Trickyroo

OMG , Im so nervous !! What the heck will I be like when its my
own girlies having babies , lololol

Oh wow !!!


----------



## lovemykidds

Waiting waiting waiting.... I'm sick in bed and checking in every ten minutes or so


----------



## HoosierShadow

About time indeed! I hope and pray everything is going smoothly! You really REALLY need a web cam lol


----------



## bayouboergoats

Ok we need an update and pics!!!!! Come on the suspense is _KILLING ME_!!!!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Okay it has been too long UPDATE US!!!! Come on I am dying over here! I wish you were closer I would just drive over there!


----------



## lazykranch

Ok why do we not have a news crew there. One birthing mom & one reporter mom. OMG I can't stand the silence. What's going on. Lol


----------



## bayouboergoats

I KNOW!!!!!!

Okay hello Victoria???? are you there we NEED an update!


----------



## boyd59

I hope she isn't posting pics to birth announcements... we will miss it! Lol


----------



## bayouboergoats

I am checking that too and she has not yet!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Ahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!

:chin: sure hope everything is okay?????

:GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH:

Where is sister??? can't one of yall help Poli and the other one give us an update????
PLEASE!!! I am getting worried over here!


----------



## bayouboergoats

I think my refresh button broke!


----------



## thorsonfarms

I checked both birth announcements and kidding korral and no news there on poli so hoping we get some pics of those babies soon!!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm

Ahhhhhh! I am crossing my fingers for two does and a buck, I'm going to do a chant. Lol jk


----------



## bayouboergoats

I will chant with you!!! 

I am so nervous it has been awhile I am praying everything is okay!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm

I'm sure everything is fine, I imagine she is hugging them right now.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

So sorry!! STILL NOTHING! We haven't wanted to leave cus I'm SURE she would start ANY SECOND! She is walking around screaming her head off, having contraction after contraction, but wont lay down!! We have been out there watching this for HOURS! GET ON WITH IT POLI!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

okay well take your phone or computer out with you so one of yall can update us on the go! lol we are freaking out...I say we but it is probably just me!! lol goodluck sending prayers for safe and fast delivery!


----------



## lazykranch

Is definitely WE. I'm at work doing my paperwork & hitting the refresh button. My boss thinks I've lost my mind. He knows I'm a goat mommy too. We all gotta stick together. Lol.


----------



## Trickyroo

OMG im so nervous now......I need to breathe !!!
Im telling you , its almost like im getting the freakin labor pains here !!
Poli , this isnt fair you know !!!!!


----------



## 8566

Crossroads Boers said:


> So sorry!! STILL NOTHING! We haven't wanted to leave cus I'm SURE she would start ANY SECOND! She is walking around screaming her head off, having contraction after contraction, but wont lay down!! We have been out there watching this for HOURS! GET ON WITH IT POLI!!!


Sorry - I'm sure it's not funny but that made me laugh cuz I made a mental picture of it.

I had one doe that would stand for 12-14 hrs during labor and each time towards the end I was concerned she wouldn't have the strength and I stuck my fingers in her and pop. She would push right then and deliver those babies standing up.  :slapfloor:Last year I had a FF that was so scared about what was coming out of her back end she was running around the stall with babies hanging out and me trying to catch her and calm her down. lol


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm

Lol tell Poli I'm coming over right now to squeeze her til she pops.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

Poli! Poli! Poli! Poli!

Go girl go!!!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh Poli, come on and have those babies!!!

Wonder if you hold her and just pet her if she will calm down?


----------



## doecygoat

Aww I see Poli is working on it......just checking in....my girl was yawning a lot this morning....she will probably have them while I am at the Acct's office this afternoon.....just my luck...check in when I get back...GO POLI!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Victoria ? Poli ? Anyone ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Okay, the computer is in the barn now sitting in my lap!! Still nothing.... She has pushed about 5 times while standing up. She hasn't laid down for hours. We are both VERY frustrated and tired of sitting here watching her do the same thing over and over. Should be soon though...


----------



## thorsonfarms

Good luck prayers and doe vibes headed your way!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are some pics... At one point about an hour ago she walked all the way to the back of the pasture by herself. Stood there and yelled, then came all the way back. 

I wish she'd get on with it!! :GAAH::hair:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She just made an attempt at sitting... but got back up. 

Haha. Now you're going to hear EVERY little detail!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Ooooh, she just sat down!


----------



## kayshowgoats

That's funny that she decided to go for a walk! Kinda like the moms in Labor & Delivery! Both my goats had their babies OUTSIDE this year. I was not too happy about that!

But even funnier is your update -- she's sitting down!! Way to go Poli! Way to sit down!! (Now lie down & push those babies out!!)


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She just laid down!!! Yay!


----------



## 8566

Crossroads Boers said:


> She just laid down!!! Yay!


This is pretty close to cam ....


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She is pushing!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Darn, they spooked and Poli stood up.


----------



## bayouboergoats

look at that udder!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Kick everyone else out so she will get down to business! 

I am prolly gonna miss it the kids get out of school early today for parent teacher conferences! Ughh so upset. I am about to head out now and will not be back for a few HOURS!!!! I will try to check in from my phone while I am gone! dang it! Well I am sending good vibes your way and hope fully by the time I get back I will see some pretty paint doelings!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Make sure Cosmo and Star are watching....maybe they'll decide to copy her  Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

We tried kicking the others out, but Poli freaked out by herself. We put her in her pen and she freaked out even more!! So she's back with the others and is relaxed... Looks like she could lay down again soon... She's pawing.


----------



## NyGoatMom

:stars: Pawing is great!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She's pushing again!!! While sitting..


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She's really pushing now...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good girl Poli!! :stars:


----------



## sarahmoffatt

Ok i am in school and i am soo excited!! My friends are looking at me like i am nuts! Go poli!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kayshowgoats

I wanna see a baby!!! Come on Poli!! (I still can't believe we missed both our does giving birth!!)


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Getting close!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boyd59

She looks like she swallowed a cow! Poor girl....pop them babies out poli!!


----------



## kayshowgoats

Now I am starting to worry. If you're not manning the camera & laptop, I'm worried that you're up to your elbows (literally) in helping Poli!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Nope...  Nothing yet!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Ahhh good thing my phone is working at school getting the kids!!! Go Poli go!!!! Show us what you are hiding in there!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Her water just broke!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Ahhhh okay so anytime now!!!!! Whoo hoo! I have 3p minutes to wait at the school before i have to drive hurry up girl!


----------



## bayouboergoats

bayouboergoats said:


> Ahhhh okay so anytime now!!!!! Whoo hoo! I have 3p minutes to wait at the school before i have to drive hurry up girl!


 i meant 30 minutes!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She stood back up and is licking where her water bubble broke...


----------



## peggy

I have been following this and am so glad to hear the news. Hope she gives you lots of beautiful kids and everyone is well and healthy.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Back to pushing!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here it comes!!!


----------



## peggy

Go Poli, go......


----------



## bayouboergoats

Ahhhh is all I can say!!!! I cant wait to see pics and how many she has!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I don't see any legs yet...


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well? Come on already what is it??? These people at the school are looking at me like i am a weirdo!


----------



## boyd59

Finally!!!!!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Ahhhh!!!!!! Omg it is finally time only what 12 years later??? Lol


----------



## HoosierShadow

TEASE TEASE TEASE LOL Come on Poli!


----------



## bayouboergoats

I am doing my happy dance!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She has pushed a big bubble out, but I don't see any legs????? I'm getting a little worried.........


----------



## peggy

Sometimes the water sack will come first.......


----------



## goatgirlzCA

Give her a little time ... the suspense is killing us


----------



## boyd59

I'm by no means an expert but i would say give her time.... If we have learned anything about ms polli she likes to do things on her own time lol


----------



## bayouboergoats

Just give her a few minutes if you dont see anything within about 15 more minutes I would glove up and check. Just give her some time Chanel did that i think they just get nervous there first time


----------



## peggy

That looks like the water sack, normal.


----------



## bayouboergoats

bayouboergoats said:


> Just give her a few minutes if you dont see anything within about 15 more minutes I would glove up and check. Just give her some time Chanel did that i think they just get nervous there first time


I meant to type 30 not 15 minutes stupid tapa talk app for iPhone


----------



## Crossroads Boers

It already did... this is the baby sack... still nothing and she is really pushing.


----------



## bayouboergoats

I thought you had typed that 


If it were me I would check just put two fingers in see if you can feel baby they might be tangled or breech


----------



## 8566

you can always go in and see what you feel. Could be she has a traffic jam or a really big kid


----------



## bayouboergoats

I am sending prayers everything is okay and you get everyone out safely


----------



## Crossroads Boers

So I stuck my fingers in there, and all I can feel is one leg. I tried to feel farther up and might have felt a head but I'm not totally sure. ???


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

If you don't see a nose or any feet within 10 min of pushing hard- you'll probably need to go in and see what's going on. If baby's head is back, you're going to have to push baby back again and gently pull head forward.


----------



## bayouboergoats

You are going to have to help you have to find the head at least and if at all possible the other leg unless the baby is breech try to find out if it is breech or not so you know what to do. If it is breech find the other leg and pull only when she pushes

Omg i am so nervous for you good luck and we understand if you cant update a lot just help Poli


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

One leg is okay. Just keep on waiting on her


----------



## Crossroads Boers

HE Is HUUUGE and GORGEOUS!!! Number 1 is out!!!


----------



## nancy d

Ok get a hold of the leg you can feel & try to find the head make sure it is in proper position.
She can deliver with one leg just make sure head is right.
Prayers for you & Poli.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Ahhhhh


----------



## nancy d

OhOhOh!! Tears of relief & joy!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Pictures!! Ahhh!!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

Yay! Welcome little guy!


----------



## boyd59

Crossroads Boers said:


> HE Is HUUUGE and GORGEOUS!!! Number 1 is out!!!


Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are some pics! Too bad it's a boy!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

OMG he look huge! Do u think there is more?


----------



## goatgirlzCA

He is beautiful - just wait, he might have a sister behind him who's every prettier!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Crossroads Boers said:


> Here are some pics! Too bad it's a boy!!!


Oh my God! He's enormous! How much does he weigh? He might be her only kid.


----------



## 8566

OMG he is HUGE!! and beautiful


----------



## Crossroads Boers

DOE!! YAY!! She came really fast!


----------



## kayshowgoats

That is a HUGE newborn!!! But he looks as healthy as can be!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Pic?


----------



## kayshowgoats

Of course she came fast! That bruiser plowed the way for her!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Come on picture queen!  share some baby love with the rest of us!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

kayshowgoats said:


> Of course she came fast! That bruiser plowed the way for her!


Lmbo


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Liberty Belle and Justified!!!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

AH! Red doe!!!!


----------



## nancy d

Love the names! They are just beauties!


----------



## Frosty

oh sending prayers to poli.. So sorry she is having problems will keep an eye on this site for more info. Come on poli you can do it.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Frosty said:


> oh sending prayers to poli.. So sorry she is having problems will keep an eye on this site for more info. Come on poli you can do it.


It's already been done lol! Buck and doe!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Awww what beautiful babies! I am so jealous! I love the colors cant wait to see them all dried off!


----------



## sarahmoffatt

Sooooooo cuteeeee now i am all hiped up for mine to kid and i still have a month to goo!!!


----------



## 8566

congrats on the kiddos ... they are beautiful.
So happy all went well - time for some much needed rest before the other girls start popping ...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Justified is 9lbs 4 ounces and Liberty is 9lbs 2 ounces. SHEESH Poli! GOOD JOB!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

Congrats!! Way to go Poli!


----------



## boyd59

They are huge! What beautiful babies! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Is she done for sure? Yay Poli!! We need more pics


----------



## NyGoatMom

:stars: :fireworks: :leap: FINALLY!!!


----------



## goatgirlzCA

Big babies! They are both gorgeous. We need pictures of them when they are dried off - i am interested to see what white the doe has - I can see some of it!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Omg BIG kids Poli! Good job and congrats!


----------



## fezz09

YAAAAY!!! She birthed heifers for her first time!! Atta girl Poli!!! Congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I'll get more pics once everyone settles down.  I'm so glad the wait is OVER! And beautiful babies! 

I think she's done. She looks sooooooo thin!


----------



## Frosty

Wow beatiful kids. Only two I was sure she was gonna have at least three. lol. Glad the wait is over and they are all doing okay..


----------



## bayouboergoats

Frosty said:


> Wow beatiful kids. Only two I was sure she was gonna have at least three. lol. Glad the wait is over and they are all doing okay..


How could she fit anymore when they both weighed over 9lbs??? Lol big babies!


----------



## MicFen

Those are some big pretty babies she finally had! Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww Congrats!! They are gorgeous! Love the names! 18lbs. of baby, that's a lot of weight to carry around! WHEW!


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lovey: :stars: :stars: :stars: :wahoo: :leap: :clap: :greengrin:

Yay!! Oh I am almost crying right now!! They are *SO* beautiful!!! Huge too!! :crazy:

Tell her *good job* for me!  I LOVE the buck! Are they both going to be for sale? I live in Washington too!

I'm so glad they came out okay, and they are both healthy and happy! We need more pictures!!


----------



## thorsonfarms

Congrats on your twins!! So proud of poli for getting those huge babies out!! Very cute babies!!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

Now that all is said and done. No wonder it took her so long to deliver Justice.

P.S We know you named the girl Liberty Bell but my son suggested Swift Justice since she came so fast


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm

WOOOT CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! They are gorgeous!


----------



## bayouboergoats

okay I am home now! Are they dried off yet??? lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Almost! Just put new pics in Birth Ann.


----------



## Trickyroo

Milk_Maid_5 said:


> Now that all is said and done. No wonder it took her so long to deliver Justice.
> 
> P.S We know you named the girl Liberty Bell but my son suggested Swift Justice since she came so fast


Ok , not for nuttin , but there was nothing swift about his whole thing ,lolol
Cute name though


----------



## Crossroads Boers

You got that right!! ^^  

I'm kinda sad! No more "Poli's Countdown"!!!  No more "nothings new" everyday! I'm relieved at the same time though. Now I want the others to kid!!!!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Congrats!!!! Finally, and one of each, and big kids -poor poli


----------



## rednekrivieraranch

Congratulations!!!! Sounds like Justified really was an " Obstruction of Justice!" Hope I didn't jinx you with that name suggestion! Lol


----------



## Trickyroo

All I can say it was one helluva ride


----------



## boyd59

Crossroads Boers said:


> You got that right!! ^^
> 
> I'm kinda sad! No more "Poli's Countdown"!!!  No more "nothings new" everyday! I'm relieved at the same time though. Now I want the others to kid!!!!!


You can still keep us updated on the babies with lots of pics! They are so pretty i would enjoy seeing them as they get bigger!!


----------



## Goatzrule

Trickyroo said:


> All I can say it was one helluva ride


True they r so cute!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

can't wait for more pics, but I see on the other thread cosmo is going... wwooott wooottt, jumping over there now


----------

